# SoCal upcoming "Great Train Expo" show schedules



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.trainexpoinc.com/schedule.html


This is a heads up for Southern California forum members, I found the "Great Train Expo" will be holding 3 shows in the SoCal region in the coming months:


Dec 6-7 at the Ventura Co fairgrounds


Dec 13-14 at the Del Mar fairgrounds
Jan 3-4 at the Anahiem Convention Center

and March 21-22 at the Costa Mesa fairgrounds

While not large scale only or even mostly, given these are the only relatively "big" train shows in our area (IOWs not a glorified local club swap meet) until the BTS in June, there should be _some_ LS stuff, at the least maybe the Door Hollow or the Del Oro guys will be there. So if anyone is interested, mark your calenders, be sure to notify the wife unit well ahead of time, wear your best train t-shirt and see ya there.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: SoCal upcoming "Great Train Expo" show schedules*

Bob Baxter sent me an e-mail letting me know that the Door Hollow Shortline *WILL *be at the Del Mar, Anahiem, and Costa Mesa shows. 

http://www.doorhollowshortline.com/doorhollow/Door_Hollow_Shortline.html

The Door Hollow is always a treat to see.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If enough guys post they are going I may come over for a visit and attend the showes.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: SoCal upcoming "Great Train Expo" show schedules*

Come on over JJ, I'll chauffer you around, Del Mar is 15 minutes from my place! 

Greg


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I am planning on going to the show in Ventura on Saturday Dec 6.
Would like to make the Jan 3-4 show in Anaheim, but will have to 
Wait and see if that will plan out. 

John Corradini


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump


Del Mar is NEXT weekend, 13th and 14th ...too far for me though


Did anyone go to Ventura last weekend, buy anything?

I went on Sunday, pretty small show compared to the old GATS shows at Pomona, 4 or 5 N layouts, a Z layout, an HO traction layout, and the circus train guys over in one building, and about 2 dozen vendors in another building. Surprisingly good proportion of large scale. Hans from Gold Coast was there but only brought a sampling of product. Shame I was hoping he would have brought one of the Taboo-China knock offs he has with him, have to visit the store for a look at that I guess...


Got one old used-LGB car fer real cheap, an airbrush stand (and a quick lesson in airbrush use), several back issues of the Gazette, and 2 DVDs, on the Uintah RR and on John Allens Gorre & Dephitad RR. Spent only a little more than I planned, but the DVDs were too good to pass up.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: SoCal upcoming "Great Train Expo" show schedules*

I'm going to the show in Del Mar on Saturday. I'll be there Friday too...helping Bob Baxter get his layout up and going. 

The Del Mar show is almost a sell out from the organizers point of view. Bob wasn't sure he was going to be allowed to set up as the organizer had to fit more booths into the room.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: SoCal upcoming "Great Train Expo" show schedules*

Bump 

Reminder this weekend is the Anahiem show, hope to make it there.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: SoCal upcoming "Great Train Expo" show schedules*

Vic, I'll miss seeing you guys, but we gotta go thaw out. However, I am planning on Costly Mesa in March. Give my best the Bob and Sandra Baxter and pass along my get well wishes to Don Gage. Oh, and tell Jonathan Blei "Hulloh" too.


----------

